# old bread pics



## thickstrings (Sep 24, 2015)

IMG_3511.JPG



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 24, 2015


















IMG_3513.JPG



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 24, 2015






Made these last Thanksgiving all from King Arthur recipes.....baked in this...













IMG_3517.JPG



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 24, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 24, 2015)

Nicely done: both the bread and the oven


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 24, 2015)

Way to go, ThickStrings!

I see you are relatively new here.  Welcome to SMF.  It's a great place to hang out!

That oven is awesome.  Did you build it?  Can you post pics and information about its construction?  The bread is awe inspiring too.  You should PM WesW and share ideas and recipes for bread making and baking.

Have you done pizza in the oven?


----------



## thickstrings (Sep 25, 2015)

image002.jpg



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 25, 2015


















36284d1370347859-flue-stretcher-bread-face.jpg



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 25, 2015


















36704d1371666698-how-strong-can-you-make-perlite-o



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 25, 2015


















36703d1371666679-how-strong-can-you-make-perlite-o



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 25, 2015


















IMG_3277.JPG



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 25, 2015


















IMG_3745.JPG



__ thickstrings
__ Sep 25, 2015






I started out with a concrete slab, made a base with concrete blocks poured a floor on it, bought the basic oven from some guy on Ebay,, set it on top and gave it 4" of ceramic insulation top and bottom...then, bricked up a entry way and chimney.  surrounded the rest with brick, and filled the cavity with vermiculite, poured a concrete hip roof....It stayed out in the open for 3 years... this spring we put the pavilion  roof up....Baked  many pizza's on it...bread, I really like to roast meat in there...I will get it around 800-900 for pizza on fri. night , close the door, next morning its around 400-500 for bread .After that point, any thing that cooks  in the 300+ or - range is fair game...I usually finish my wrapped pork shoulder in there when it in the 200's...Burn for 3-5 hours, let it go out, hot for 3 days from residual heat...also good at low temps for jerky, or dehydrating. I'll use the KA bread flour 6 cups flour/ 3 cups water , teasp yeast,  teasp +or- salt...at least a over night, up to a week  ferment in the frig. I have even froze the dough with good results... Usually, I will do the pizza on a sheet pan......Its just easier ....if you have had a few....Ahem!....pizza beverages.......


----------



## areallynicegirl (Sep 25, 2015)

This is me placing my order for one bread oven, please! ;)


----------



## wes w (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome oven sir!   Job well done!


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks, ThickStrings!

Great pics and superb oven!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks great! Nice oven!


----------

